# Cedar sheets to seperate cigars in humidor



## malbari (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm starting to have different kinds and brands of cigars in my humidor and need a way to divide them so they won't marry, especially the ones without cellophanes. I was thinking of using cedar sheets to put on top of a line of cigars and then lay another layer of cigars on top of the cedar sheet. Does anyone do this? IS this common practice? I need to start looking for sites that sell them.

Thanks!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Unless you are planning on aging them for a long time (and I mean years and years) then I would not worry about them marrying. :2
There are some companies that you can order Spanish Cedar from. Maybe another member will chime in with the links. If not I will try and find them and will post them later. :tu


----------



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

If you have a large humidor or a coolidor, purchase empty boxes from your local B&M. I was at one yesterday that I've gone to occasionally, purchased a cigar, inquired about the boxes and he sold me 12 for $4.

But as madurolover said, unless your aging them for years, it won't be a big problem. And if you are aging them for years, might want to use a coolidor anyways.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

As long as they're not flavored cigars, marrying is unlikely to happen for the time you have them. You need them for a LONG time as I understand before the flavors marry.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Dont worry about it unless you are leaving them in there for a very very longtime. According to some stuff in MRN you neednt worry (not by my side now).:tu


----------



## mcmoyer (Aug 22, 2008)

malbari said:


> I'm starting to have different kinds and brands of cigars in my humidor and need a way to divide them so they won't marry, especially the ones without cellophanes. I was thinking of using cedar sheets to put on top of a line of cigars and then lay another layer of cigars on top of the cedar sheet. Does anyone do this? IS this common practice? I need to start looking for sites that sell them.
> 
> Thanks!


The B&M I frequent always has a little pile of the separators by the door & they give them away.


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

Another option would be the Heartfelt humidity sheets.
http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/products.asp?cat=36


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

madurolover said:


> Unless you are planning on aging them for a long time (and I mean years and years) then I would not worry about them marrying. :2
> There are some companies that you can order Spanish Cedar from. Maybe another member will chime in with the links. If not I will try and find them and will post them later. :tu





Darrell said:


> As long as they're not flavored cigars, marrying is unlikely to happen for the time you have them. You need them for a LONG time as I understand before the flavors marry.


:tpd:

I've never noticed flavors being influenced by the cigars that were stored around them.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

mcmoyer said:


> The B&M I frequent always has a little pile of the separators by the door & they give them away.


Those might be strips for lighting cigars rather than seperators. Its old school but some people still do it, light the cedar with a match and then light the cigar with the cedar :tu


----------



## mcmoyer (Aug 22, 2008)

chippewastud79 said:


> Those might be strips for lighting cigars rather than seperators. Its old school but some people still do it, light the cedar with a match and then light the cigar with the cedar :tu


Yeah, they say people take them and cut them up & use them to light the cigars.


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

Check out this thread http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=132834&page=3 and look at post #37. Someone took it a little to far.
Just kidding dragonman:tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

mcmoyer said:


> The B&M I frequent always has a little pile of the separators by the door & they give them away.


Same here. I'll pull them out after we empty a box and keep them for whoever wants them.


----------



## malbari (Aug 18, 2008)

Alright sounds like there's nothing to worry about then. :tu It's just that this is the first time I've had a lot of different kinds of cigars together in such tight space. I guess I just kept buying them without thinking about how much room I had. I'm on my second humidor now.

Thanks guys!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

malbari said:


> Alright sounds like there's nothing to worry about then. :tu It's just that this is the first time I've had a lot of different kinds of cigars together in such tight space. I guess I just kept buying them without thinking about how much room I had. *I'm on my second humidor now.*
> 
> Thanks guys!


Coolidor time!!!! The coolidor was the best thing that ever happened to me........crap that is sad


----------

